# Rinaldo Pickles & Chloe - Shar Pei Pictures!



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm sure some of you remember Rinaldo, Pickles, and Chloe! It has been a while since we last posted! We've been lurking here and there, but so much has gone on since we last posted! Here are some updated pics 

One of the two boys (Pickles and Rinaldo)











Chloe has been sick lately. She, unfortunately, is in renal failure ... at the young age of three. We almost lost her on New Years, but amazingly she has bounced back to her normal self. Almost losing them and knowing you have possibly limited time with them really makes you smile at all the little things they do. 












We've had some fosters since we last posted ... this one (the dog in the very front) is Dixie.





















I'm not sure if I ever posted Seymour's story on here ... but anyways he was adopted out a year and half ago but recently was returned due to "long hours at work" but he has since found a new loving home which has turned out to be an awesome home for him - Yay Seymour!










A picture of Seymour (left) and Pickles (right)


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

A picture of Chloe close to Halloween, wearing a beautiful costume!











Yeh ... we dressed them all up! LOL!












We also had three puppies as fosters. They were basset/australian shepherd mixes ... they were so cute. All found loving homes 







































We had another foster named Hope. She was a stray for her whole life, had a couple litters as a stray. She took a lot of work to get her used to being in a house. She has food guarding issues (to be expected being a stray) and an incident happened where the door to the room wasn't shut all the way and the kitten (who is used to going to our dogs dishes and no problem) ran up to her food dish and she killed her. That happened on my birthday. But it wasn't Hope's fault, we never blamed her. She eventually found a great family to adopt her who lived on a lake and she is happily living there with them.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

This is Willow, the little kitten that Hope shook to death











We had a big ordeal with Rinaldo ...
one day he randomly had his eye shut. Took him to the vet and they couldn't get him to keep his eye open (4 of us holding him and trying to pry open his eye) so we waited a few days to see if it would go away (something in the eye) but it didn't so we had to put him under anesthetic to stain his eye and turned out he had an ulcer, they did the surgery then and there, cone on, healed up great. Then noticed it was shutting again after it had healed. Oh great. What was it? Entropion. So he needed surgery again to correct his eyelid rolling in. I think he was trying VERY hard to act like a Shar pei with all the issues 











Chloe showing off her cute shirt












Rinaldo is a fool


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Snow forts are for jumping over!












Mmm, frozen balls taste yummy!











Family photo!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

So much wrinkles! 
And Rinaldo is such a handsome boy.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hope, but I enjoyed looking at all the wrinkly beasts. Is Rinaldo a Shar Pei mix?


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope, no Shar Pei in Rinaldo  ... Although he likes to try and copy them with their health problems and such. He's a lab mastiff mix.


----------

